# Please tell us in 3 sentences or less...



## Doublebase (Oct 27, 2007)

what you been up to lately.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> what you been up to lately.



I've been getting back to the gym lately, Listening and playing a lot of music lately, and enjoying my new job.

Or something


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 27, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> I've been getting back to the gym lately, Listening and playing a lot of music lately, and enjoying my new job.
> 
> Or something



Cool.  Who are your top 5 favorite bands?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Cool.  Who are your top 5 favorite bands?



Right now, in no particular order

Coheed and Cambria (proggy modern rock, their new album is impeccable)
Aesop Rock ("avant garde" hip-hop, havent much listened to his new album)
At the Throne of Judgment ("deathcore", fast paced metalcore with excellent scream vocals)
Killing the Dream (hardcore punk with metal influences)
Iron & Wine (acoustic folk, dont like his new album though)

Those are kind of my staples, I listen to a bunch of other stuff, but I keep coming back to them.

Unfortunately, ATTOJ only has one cd, all the others have multiple. I can make suggestions if you want me to.

What are you up to, in 3 sentences or less?

EDIT

Seriously every single song of Coheed's new album is an instant classic in my heart, all except for Mother Superior, which is still a good song.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 27, 2007)

this thread really sucks
contemplating suicide
please end my life now



I was never really good at poetry, but I love me some Haikus.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2007)

^ haiku anyone.


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Right now, in no particular order
> 
> Coheed and Cambria (proggy modern rock, their new album is impeccable)
> Aesop Rock ("avant garde" hip-hop, havent much listened to his new album)
> ...


 
A nice mix of varied styles of music, good to see in one so young. 

Although, Deathcore sounds fucking awful.

If you like "avant guard" hip-hop, you might like stuff like "Quannum Project" - DJ shadow & Blackalicious - which is intellient hip-hop (ie no guns or bling) with an ultra-talented producer at the helm.  Or some french hip hop.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

goob said:


> A nice mix of varied styles of music, good to see in one so young.
> 
> Although, Deathcore sounds fucking awful.
> 
> If you like "avant guard" hip-hop, you might like stuff like "Quannum Project" - DJ shadow & Blackalicious - which is intellient hip-hop (ie no guns or bling) with an ultra-talented producer at the helm.  Or some french hip hop.



thanks, I actually really like ATTOJ, I love his vocal style, how raw his low is.

The Quannum Project?

Ill check it out


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

I have been listening to Strapping Young Lad.

I have been recording my EP.

I have been writing up notes from university.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I have been listening to Strapping Young Lad.
> 
> I have been recording my EP.
> 
> I have been writing up notes from university.



Nice


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Nice



Not sure my priorities are straight, but hey  lol.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Not sure my priorities are straight, but hey  lol.



How are they possibly skewed? looks perfect to me


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> How are they possibly skewed? looks perfect to me



With that attitude maybe i get my Ep released sometime before the guitar is extinct!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> With that attitude maybe i get my Ep released sometime before the guitar is extinct!



just move it up to the top of the list!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 27, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>





Nice!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2007)

Work.

School.

Lifting Weights.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Work.
> 
> School.
> 
> Lifting Weights.



such is life?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> such is life?



What?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

vortrit said:


> What?


idk why I said that.

whats new with you?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> idk why I said that.
> 
> whats new with you?



Work

School

Lifting weights


I guess there's nothing new once I think about it. Just having a relaxing Saturday afternoon.  

You?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Work
> 
> School
> 
> ...



wow, haha.

Well, a lot of stuff. Thats dl material though


my band is playing a show this wednesday, and Im sick still, and Im the vocalist. 

and an asthmatic, WEEEEE

exciting news for me. We also got a show with comeback kid


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 27, 2007)

ummm..

feeding great white sharks outside the shark cage.

going over Niagara falls in a barrel.

fighting off a tribe of cannibals with a pointy stick.

the norm...












school work.

gym.

playing video games.

the ACTUAL norm.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> wow, haha.
> 
> Well, a lot of stuff. Thats dl material though
> 
> ...



What kind of music do you play?

I play bass, and I sing a little too. My bass playing is decent and my singing is a cross between Elvis and a dying cat.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

vortrit said:


> What kind of music do you play?
> 
> I play bass, and I sing a little too. My bass playing is decent and my singing is a cross between Elvis and a dying cat.



Lol, nice

My band plays kind of a southern metalcore deal.

its really fun 

What kind of bass do you have?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 27, 2007)

I am getting ready to graduate.
I am interviewing for networking jobs. 
I am not working out until I finish my senior projects.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I am getting ready to graduate.
> I am interviewing for networking jobs.
> I am not working out until I finish my senior projects.



Sounds delightful :/


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Lol, nice
> 
> My band plays kind of a southern metalcore deal.
> 
> ...



Cool. I like souther metal bands like Down, but I think I know what you mean.

I have an Ibanez SR 400


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Cool. I like souther metal bands like Down, but I think I know what you mean.
> 
> I have an Ibanez SR 400



that is a fine bass, I have an SR 406? Possibly 506, too lazy to look. 

I like ibanez basses though


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> that is a fine bass, I have an SR 406? Possibly 506, too lazy to look.
> 
> I like ibanez basses though



Yeah, me too. If it's a four string it's the 406 and if it's a five string it's a 506. That's sort of how they name all their models. Usually anything that starts with a 4 is a 4 string and anything that starts with a 5 is a 5 string, and so on.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, me too. If it's a four string it's the 406 and if it's a five string it's a 506. That's sort of how they name all their models. Usually anything that starts with a 4 is a 4 string and anything that starts with a 5 is a 5 string, and so on.


Its the SR 406, and its a 6 string.

They dont make the 406 anymore, lol


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Its the SR 406, and its a 6 string.
> 
> They dont make the 406 anymore, lol



Oh, okay. Usually there is a number in there that implies how many strings are on it, so that's what the six is for. I've never played a six string. Mine is a 4 string, but I think I may have said that.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

I gotcha,

6 strings are some crazy business, I somewhat wish I hadnt gotten one so advanced.

I dont play it enough to justify it to be honest


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> I gotcha,
> 
> 6 strings are some crazy business, I somewhat wish I hadnt gotten one so advanced.
> 
> I dont play it enough to justify it to be honest



Yeah, I probably wouldn't use that top string much, and I would probably never use the bottom one either. I keep my bass downtuned most of the time anyway.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

Mm, gotcha.

what do you play generally?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Mm, gotcha.
> 
> what do you play generally?



Mostly metal/hard rock/rock, some alternative rock.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

Cooooooool. What is your favorite to play?


----------



## Rubes (Oct 27, 2007)

school
video games
and tryin to get laid


----------



## cjm (Oct 27, 2007)

Working. 
Working out. 
Just finished Bioshock.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> just move it up to the top of the list!



Haha, im getting it done slowly. One more song to finish, then ill whack out the bass, then keys, then its all vocals and im not even singing on it so s'all good .

Hows your band going?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Cooooooool. What is your favorite to play?



I like them all, but if I did scrape together another music project I think I'd like to do something alt. rock maybe.


----------



## captaincaberman (Oct 27, 2007)

Lifting weights
Playing shows
Working

Not really sentences but hey


----------



## fufu (Oct 27, 2007)

MMA, school, music


----------



## fufu (Oct 27, 2007)

mine!!


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 27, 2007)

im hidn therazr in thje mouths!

Someone had to say it.

Kelju:  What level are you networking wise right now?  Just curious.  I got my CCNA last Friday and should have my 1/2 my CCNP before next year.  Then if all goes well, I'll have a CCIE by next May before I graduate.  Shoot me now.  Please.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> mine!!



Thats pretty sweet.

Volume, treble, middle, and bass for the controls?


----------



## goob (Oct 28, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> im hidn therazr in thje mouths!
> 
> Someone had to say it.
> 
> Kelju: What level are you networking wise right now? Just curious. I got my CCNA last Friday and should have my 1/2 my CCNP before next year. Then if all goes well, I'll have a CCIE by next May before I graduate. Shoot me now. Please.


 
How tough did you find the CCNA?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 28, 2007)

CCNA wasnt that bad. The final exam was a little intense just because of the damned volume of questions. As long as you have a system of note taking that condenses all the good info and chucks away the (lots of) Cisco bullshit then its a lot easier to revise.

A few people on the course with me bought the textbooks and tried to learn the whole curriculum, but i found making a few pages of concise bullet-pointed notes per chapter far better.


----------



## captaincaberman (Oct 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> mine!!




nice! How's the action on it?


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 28, 2007)

goob said:


> How tough did you find the CCNA?



It wasn't very tough at all.  Then again, the virtual simulations I had been testing myself turned out to be word for word taken from the test.  

It covers a lot of stuff though like STP, VTP, VLSM, differences in routing protocols, ACLs, physical problems.  Theres more but I can't remember the entire test.

I will say my simulation was broken though.  I spent 45 minutes on it until I realized the question was broken, but I put in the config that I knew should be correct, and I think I still got credit for it since I didn't lose any points on  the implementation section.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 28, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, im getting it done slowly. One more song to finish, then ill whack out the bass, then keys, then its all vocals and im not even singing on it so s'all good .
> 
> Hows your band going?



OH, you're doing it all yourself! WOW! Thats awesome!

Things are going great, we have a show with Comeback kid!



vortrit said:


> I like them all, but if I did scrape together another music project I think I'd like to do something alt. rock maybe.



Cool! Something like incubus? Funnnn bands to play bass for


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 28, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> OH, you're doing it all yourself! WOW! Thats awesome!
> 
> Things are going great, we have a show with Comeback kid!



Yeah, thats why its taking so long. Plus i 8 track the guitars so theyre heavier, lol. Theyll sound great when its all mixed properly, but it takes far too long to record everything perfectly 8 times over...

And awesome! Have you sorted out the situation with certain band members? Lol.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 28, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, thats why its taking so long. Plus i 8 track the guitars so theyre heavier, lol. Theyll sound great when its all mixed properly, but it takes far too long to record everything perfectly 8 times over...
> 
> And awesome! Have you sorted out the situation with certain band members? Lol.



No joke dude, Im gonna dual layer my vocals on a lot of parts I think. 

But 8? Wow.

Nah we really dont have anything on him though, we cant conclusively prove that it was him. He cant really prove it wasnt.

The situation is shitty, but I really like him, Ill be honest. Hes always been kind to me, and hes a pretty damn good guitarist, and hes excited about this band, and he turned down a full time position with a salary and benefits at his job so he could be in the band with us 

So whatever, hes still kind of on thin ice


----------



## DOMS (Oct 28, 2007)

New workouts.

Learn options.

Kill everyone.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Kill everyone.



Have I ever told you how beautiful your eyes are?

Or where I live?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 28, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> No joke dude, Im gonna dual layer my vocals on a lot of parts I think.
> 
> But 8? Wow.
> 
> ...



Whos gonna record your stuff? Is it one of you guys or are you going to studio it?

Yeah, 8 tracks is heavy going sometimes . I was gonna do some more today, but i ended up playing Strapping Young Lad - Consequence for about 3 hours over and over. Im chuffed i can play that song again now though, lol. It all came back to me...

But aye, i guess youll have to see how it goes with that dude. If he's willing to make that sort of commitment i doubt he'd do anything stupid like that to jeopardise the band would he?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> mine!!



Earnie Ball Music Man. Great bass!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Cool! Something like incubus? Funnnn bands to play bass for



Yeah, something like that.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2007)

Mine.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 28, 2007)

Both mine.


----------



## captaincaberman (Oct 28, 2007)

This is my Johnson


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thats pretty sweet.
> 
> Volume, treble, middle, and bass for the controls?



here's all the info on it Music Man StingRay - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2007)

captaincaberman said:


> nice! How's the action on it?



10/10, this bass is the best I have played by far.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Both mine.



Yeah, mine is a sdgr 400, and yours is the sdgr 406. It's the same bass except you have the six string model and I have a four. That's one wide neck. I could probably get used to a fiver, but never a six.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 28, 2007)

I have little hands, you could do it.

The sr 406's neck is actually incredibly comfortable.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> I have little hands, you could do it.
> 
> The sr 406's neck is actually incredibly comfortable.



Well, I'd never even tried. The one thing I do like about five strings, and maybe six, is how close the strings are to each other. I may try one next time I'm at the music story and see one although they are rare around here. I can't really justify buying a new bass anyway as I'm not playing with anyone, and if I did start playing with anyone I'd have to get a new amp first.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 3, 2014)

FishOrCutBait said:


> that is a fine bass, I have an SR 406? Possibly 506, too lazy to look.
> 
> I like ibanez basses though



It should be easy to figure out because if it's an Ibanez and the model starts with 4 it's a 4 string, and if it starts with 5 it's a 5 string.


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 3, 2014)

Little Wing said:


> YouTube Video


Now that is music!
John Lee Hooker too! Fucking great video!


----------



## 1bbigger (Apr 3, 2014)

Spending extra time with the family with a new baby, to much work, more OT that I can handle, diet is good training is good, life is good.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 3, 2014)

vortrit said:


> It should be easy to figure out because if it's an Ibanez and the model starts with 4 it's a 4 string, and if it starts with 5 it's a 5 string.



Got em! 6.5 years later.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2014)

Still on my job search, still sharing on the internet, and still working out in between.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 3, 2014)

Who the fuck is the necromancer?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 3, 2014)

Home Reno for 6 months, flipped from 800k to over 1 Mil(thats our first offer, bidding wars should begin soon, hoping 1.2 mil in the end.)  Now looking for a nice place near the beach, away from all these white people from the Mainland who try to be local like Dog the Bounty Hunter.  Locals hate haolie posers with forced pidgin that sounds more like some pre-op trannie trying to speak surfer with Hawaii slang.  Reminds me of Turtle from North Shore...

http://youtu.be/H1Jy9hvrfOU


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 4, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=tom+waits+-+jesus+gonna+be+here


----------

